# Where to buy a garden shed



## Nick-ST

Can any of you folks give me any recommendations on where I can buy a garden shed? Going to be looking at getting something around the 10x8 size. There seems to be massive variances in prices so very confused. I know to only go for shiplap and to get one that's been pressure treated.

TIA


----------



## Radish293

Try these. Really pleased with mine.

https://www.tigersheds.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauly.22

Have a look at companies who make stables,

Primestables or hunterstables


----------



## kingswood

i'd try and find somewhere local where u can see what they make. and pay reddies.

if youve any mates who work in a jail see if theyve a wood shop. ive had 2 great sgeds built at work. all 20mm wood. labour is free!


----------



## Meirion658

I have bought three sheds and all from the same local supplier. The quality you get from a local built shed might be more expensive but in the long run will pay you back. One of my sheds is a 10 years old and still looks like new to this day. Make sure when you do get one that you get an oil based preservative and you apply it asap so that it sinks into the wood. My supplier did this for me before they delivered and constructed the shed(s)

I then apply a coat of the oil preservative once a year if I remember but definitely every two years.

This is what I use

https://www.wood-finishes-direct.com/product/barrettine-premier-wood-preservative

Dont bother with those cuprinol wax based products as they will block the pores and not allow the wood to breathe.


----------



## grunty-motor

Radish293 said:


> Try these. Really pleased with mine.
> 
> https://www.tigersheds.com
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


another vote for tiger sheds

Go to B&Q and see how bad you can get
Go to a local supplier and you will probably get a very good shed at top price
Tiger is 3/4 they way up there i would say in terms of quality.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I have a little lean-to type shed that is 20 years old and doesn't get treated regularly.

What I found is the strips of wood put around the roof to hold the felt on is the roofs downfall. The roof was made from OSB board and exploded when water seeped through the nail holes.

Once I changed the roof I didn't nail the felt on and just hold it down with a few weights. With no holes in the felt or nail holes in the wood the rain cannot get to it.


----------



## ollienoclue

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have a little lean-to type shed that is 20 years old and doesn't get treated regularly.
> 
> What I found is the strips of wood put around the roof to hold the felt on is the roofs downfall. The roof was made from OSB board and exploded when water seeped through the nail holes.
> 
> Once I changed the roof I didn't nail the felt on and just hold it down with a few weights. With no holes in the felt or nail holes in the wood the rain cannot get to it.


If your shed is 20 years old it is likely that the timber used was treated with some half decent wood preservative at the outset and this is why it is not rotten today.

By contrast my parents bought our kids a wooden tree house thing last year. I assembled it myself and if that thing is still standing in 5 years time it will be a miracle.


----------



## Serious Performance

Another vote for Tiger Sheds. 
My Dad's had a couple and I'm just in the process of ordering one. Quality to price ratio seems very reasonable .


----------



## ollienoclue

Anyone tried a sheet metal shed?


----------



## vsideboy

build it yourself mate, guarantee your own quality and likely to use a better thicker timber so should last better.


----------



## Radish293

Tiger sheds 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

vsideboy said:


> build it yourself mate, guarantee your own quality and likely to use a better thicker timber so should last better.


Totally agree i purchased my wife an electric screw driver because she got into DIY...my wife decided to build her own shed for her tools and now she has converted that same shed into a walk in chicken House and is building a bigger shed for her ever expanding garden tool collection:lol:...in my opinion building your own shed is the way to go.SJ.


----------



## baxlin

stonejedi said:


> Totally agree i purchased my wife an electric screw driver because she got into DIY...my wife decided to build her own shed for her tools and now she has converted that same shed into a walk in chicken House and is building a bigger shed for her ever expanding garden tool collection:lol:...in my opinion building your own shed is the way to go.SJ.


Don't you mean 'get your wife to build your shed......'?


----------



## vsideboy

baxlin said:


> Don't you mean 'get your wife to build your shed......'?


My wife would most likely use said screwdriver as a hammer!


----------



## stonejedi

baxlin said:


> Don't you mean 'get your wife to build your shed......'?


I can build my own shed buddy...my wife is very hands on which is why i married her.SJ.


----------



## ollienoclue

My wife could build a shed.

It would however, end up about 20 foot by 30 foot, with a glass roof, sliding doors and a cellar underneath. The bill for the timber alone would be more than 10K.


----------



## Nick-ST

Thread revival! Still in the market for a shed.

Found this one locally https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28mm-Log-Cabin-Garden-Building-Office-Shed/202067375396?hash=item2f0c277524:m:m-1FkEqNrqSx9Kjjpeh1fVA

Apart from needing treating it looks a very decent product on paper doesn't it?


----------



## Nick-ST

Was also thinking this morning what is the best sort of shed base? I see all of these ecobases and wooden frame ones with steak in etc. I would rather avoid having to lay a solid concrete base down if I can.


----------



## hopeful

I'm following Peter Parfitt's build


----------



## grunty-motor

Nick-ST said:


> Thread revival! Still in the market for a shed.
> 
> Found this one locally https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28mm-Log-Cabin-Garden-Building-Office-Shed/202067375396?hash=item2f0c277524:m:m-1FkEqNrqSx9Kjjpeh1fVA
> 
> Apart from needing treating it looks a very decent product on paper doesn't it?


thats an expensive shed.........more of a log cabin really. What exactly are you wanting to store in there?!?!


----------



## RS3

We have had a couple of keter plastic sheds in our garden for over 10 years and if I had to replace (I dont because they are as good as new) I'd get another without hesitation. Zero maintenance, easy to keep clean with a pressure washer and I built them in a day. I got ours for about £500 each on sale.
https://www.costco.co.uk/Garden-She...eter-Factor-8ft-x-11ft-26-x-33m-Shed/p/163887


----------



## ollienoclue

Put a lot of thought into this and I'm thinking about going metal for our shed. We have a concrete plinth for it. Just thinking about putting a floor of sorts in it.


----------



## Nick-ST

grunty-motor said:


> thats an expensive shed.........more of a log cabin really. What exactly are you wanting to store in there?!?!


I want the shed or whatever I get to have at least two windows on the front as it is going in probably the dullest part of the garden behind our garage.

Thing is I am finding most 10x8 / 8x10 "traditional" sheds that are pressured treated aren't that much cheaper, unless I am looking in the wrong places? So I think I may as well have something that will be sturdy and also not bad to look at. It could then potentially double up as like a summer/playhouse when my little girl gets a bit older.


----------



## grunty-motor

Nick-ST said:


> I want the shed or whatever I get to have at least two windows on the front as it is going in probably the dullest part of the garden behind our garage.
> 
> Thing is I am finding most 10x8 / 8x10 "traditional" sheds that are pressured treated aren't that much cheaper, unless I am looking in the wrong places? So I think I may as well have something that will be sturdy and also not bad to look at. It could then potentially double up as like a summer/playhouse when my little girl gets a bit older.


Fair amount of effort i would think, but it does look very good for the price and should tick all your boxes


----------



## Lexus-is250

I've ordered one of these a few days ago.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST

Lexus-is250 said:


> I've ordered one of these a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Have you got a link to it?


----------

